# FNS-40 5" barrel



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I just purchased a FNH FNS-40 S&W hand gun, it has a black slide W/ night sights.
my gun is the 4" inch barrel version.

Although, I would love to install a FNS 40 long slide 5" inch barrel.

I was thinking about only changing the barrel, and keeping my slide. So I assume it would poke out of the tip on the slide.:mrgreen:

I would really like the extra energy and fps, with the 5" barrel. 

I will be using my gun for hunting. So, the 5" barrel is very important.

WHERE CAN I FIND ONE??? ive checked FNH site, gunbroker, just about all over. I cannot find the 5" barrel anywhere

Thanks for all help.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

There probably is no 5" barrel for the FNS 40. To my knowledge, these FN doesn't make "hunting" style pistols per se. Most hunting pistols are revolvers, although you can get extended barrels for some models like Glock and a few others. Of course, Colt makes a 5" pistol, but it is a .45. Most of the time, these are custom made jobs, so you may want to search for custom barrels.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

No they make the FNS-40L long slide. The gun is identical to mine accept my gun has a 4" barrel, and the FNS-40L Longslide has a 5" inch barrel. I want the barrel badly! :mrgreen:

LINK BELOW, FNS-40L LONGSLIDE COMPETITION GUN.

http://www.fnhusa.com/l/products/handguns/fns-series/fns-40-long-slide

These fns models can swap parts very well. My factory oem magazines say 40S&W or 357SIG. So installing just the Sig barrel and ive got a 357 sig.

EFK makes custom barrels, standard, ported, or threaded. Although, his barrels are only available in 4.5" and they have a 30 to 90 day waiting period, if you opt for the 4.5" due to custom design. He also sells the 357SIG barrel, or 9mm barrel if I ever wanted to convert my gun.

But you see if I installed the FNS-40L longslide 5inch barrel, it would be sticking out of my gun. Because the fns40L has a longer slide, and a longer barrel. So using my standard short slide with the long barrel would look awesome. Almost like a 10mm hunting glock W/ a extended lone wolf barrel.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Have you contacted FN about it?


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

I sent parts a email to buy the barrel.

I have found a FNS 40 Long Slide 5" gun.

Im trying to workout a deal, I really only want the barrel. So it sticks out of my slide and my gun will look like a actual extended barrel hunting gun. And, not have all that extra slide mass.

I just love the look of that 10mm or 40S&W Glock with that extended lone wolf barrel installed. Very accurate! And very powerful! Perfect for deer or turkey hunting.

Here is a comparison of the two side by side.


----------



## Dakotakid (May 1, 2021)

I know this was a long time ago but any updates on this?


----------



## CoachJones512 (4 mo ago)

Dakotakid said:


> I know this was a long time ago but any updates on this?


eBay proably if u wast 5inc barrel


----------

